# Monitor 1440p/144Hz, evtl. Ultrawide? Macht das aktuell Sinn?



## Neawoulf (12. Januar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ein guter Monitor macht natürlich an sich immer irgendwie Sinn. Aktuell bin ich mir allerdings nicht sicher, wie es GPU-technisch bei mir weitergeht. An sich gibt es da aktuell drei Optionen: Aktuelle RTX-Generation (ungern, Preise sind mir einfach zu hoch für die gebotene Leistung), nächste Nvidia-Generation oder nächste AMD Generation. Da ich diese Entscheidung aktuell logischerweise noch nicht treffen kann, weiß ich natürlich auch nicht, ob meine nächste GPU von Nvidia oder AMD stammen wird ... oder evtl. sogar von Intel?

Und da ich mich mit dem ganzen GSync-/Freesync-Kram auch nicht wirklich auskenne (hab aktuell nen stinknormalen 27 Zoll 60 Hz 1080p Monitor von AOC, den ich vor vier oder fünf Jahren gekauft habe). Aber soweit ich weiß, unterstützen AMD-GPUs keine GSync Monitore und Nvidia GPUs kein Freesync, oder hat sich da inzwischen was geändert? Gibt es Monitore, die beides unterstützen?

Ein spezifisches Modell hab ich aktuell noch nicht im Blick, aber größentechnisch hab ich da an ca. 32 Zoll gedacht (mehr wäre platztechnisch auch nicht drin), preislich wäre irgendwas um 500 Euro nett. Im Zweifel dürfen es auch ein paar Euro mehr sein. Curved wäre nett, muss aber nicht, Ultrawide wäre natürlich super, aber auch nicht unbedingt ein Muss.

Aber bevor ich mich für irgendwas entscheide, ist halt *die wichtigste Frage von allen: Macht es Sinn, jetzt überhaupt schon einen Monitor auszusuchen, wenn ich nicht weiß, von welchem Hersteller meine nächste GPU kommt?*


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (12. Januar 2019)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,Und da ich mich mit dem ganzen GSync-/Freesync-Kram auch nicht wirklich auskenne (hab aktuell nen stinknormalen 27 Zoll 60 Hz 1080p Monitor von AOC, den ich vor vier oder fünf Jahren gekauft habe). Aber soweit ich weiß, unterstützen AMD-GPUs keine GSync Monitore und Nvidia GPUs kein Freesync, oder hat sich da inzwischen was geändert? Gibt es Monitore, die beides unterstützen?[/U][/B]



Also da ändert sich inzwischen etwas. Freesync Monitore werden kompatibel zu Nvidia Karten.
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Monit...Sync-Compatible-VRR-Freesync-Support-1272694/


----------



## Neawoulf (12. Januar 2019)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Also da ändert sich inzwischen etwas. Freesync Monitore werden kompatibel zu Nvidia Karten.
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Monit...Sync-Compatible-VRR-Freesync-Support-1272694/



Danke, das hatte ich gar nicht mitgekriegt. Hab mir aber gerade mal die Liste mit den derzeit 12 kompatiblen Monitoren angeschaut und da ist keiner für mich dabei (der einzige 32 Zoller hat nur ne Auflösung von 1080p). Dann werde ich wohl noch ein wenig warten müssen, bis da ein paar interessantere Geräte dazukommen.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2019)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Also da ändert sich inzwischen etwas. Freesync Monitore werden kompatibel zu Nvidia Karten.
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Monit...Sync-Compatible-VRR-Freesync-Support-1272694/



Allerdings bei weitem nicht alle - im TExt steht auch "Laut eigenen Angaben sollen 400 Monitore getestet worden sein, von denen 12 die Anforderungen erfüllt haben. " - eine ziemlich geringe Quote....   man soll es zwar auch manuell schalten können, aber ob das dann klappt...


Und ganz wichtig, weil Du das etwas seltsam formulierst: AMD -Karten unterstützen natürlich auch G-Sync-Monitore, und Nvidia-Karten auch Freesync-Monitore - es ist nur so, dass AMD-Karten die G-Sync-Funktion nicht unterstützen, und Nvidia-Karten nicht die Freesync-Funktion. Die Monitore aber sind trotzdem bis auf Sync ganz normal nutzbar.


----------



## Spiritogre (12. Januar 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die Monitore aber sind trotzdem bis auf Sync ganz normal nutzbar.


Also mein Freesync Monitor läuft mit NVidia Karte maximal mit 60Hz, der Rest liegt dann brach. Weiß aber nicht, wie es bei GSync ist.


----------



## Neawoulf (13. Januar 2019)

Ich werde dann erstmal weiter warten in Sachen Monitor, bis ich mich für meine nächste GPU entschieden habe. Auf Experimente verzichte ich bei den Preisen lieber. War erstmal sowieso nur ein Gedanke, ob ein neuer Monitor überhaupt aktuell Sinn machen würde.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Also mein Freesync Monitor läuft mit NVidia Karte maximal mit 60Hz, der Rest liegt dann brach. Weiß aber nicht, wie es bei GSync ist.


 Das darf aber an sich nicht sein, wenn der an sich mehr Hz kann. Und was meinst du mit "maximal" ? Ohne Sync müsste der Monitor immer gleich viel Hz haben, kein Maximum und Minimum... ^^   Was hast du denn für einen?


----------



## Spiritogre (13. Januar 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das darf aber an sich nicht sein, wenn der an sich mehr Hz kann. Und was meinst du mit "maximal" ? Ohne Sync müsste der Monitor immer gleich viel Hz haben, kein Maximum und Minimum... ^^   Was hast du denn für einen?



Viewsonic VX2757-MHD

Im Menü wird 75Hz Freesync automatisch ausgegraut, wenn keine AMD Karte dranhängt und der Monitor bietet dann auch nur 60Hz. 

Er war allerdings ohnehin von Anfang an nur als günstiger Zweitmonitor gedacht sowie für Wii U und PS3. Dass mit dem Freesync ist nur das, was ich festgestellt hatte, als ich noch die Radeon 380 im Rechner werkeln hatte.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Viewsonic VX2757-MHD
> 
> Im Menü wird 75Hz Freesync automatisch ausgegraut, wenn keine AMD Karte dranhängt und der Monitor bietet dann auch nur 60Hz.
> 
> Er war allerdings ohnehin von Anfang an nur als günstiger Zweitmonitor gedacht sowie für Wii U und PS3. Dass mit dem Freesync ist nur das, was ich festgestellt hatte, als ich noch die Radeon 380 im Rechner werkeln hatte.


 Bei den 75Hz kann das sein, aber wenn es 120-144Hz wären müsste es auch ohne Freesync klappen. Wäre mir neu, dass das anders sein kann. 

Am Kabel liegt es aber nicht, oder?


----------



## Spiritogre (13. Januar 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Bei den 75Hz kann das sein, aber wenn es 120-144Hz wären müsste es auch ohne Freesync klappen. Wäre mir neu, dass das anders sein kann.
> 
> Am Kabel liegt es aber nicht, oder?



Halte ich für unwahrscheinlich, hatte ihn anfangs über HDMI, da ich aber nach Umstellen im letzten Frühjahr / Sommer den TV jetzt über HDMI ebenfalls am Desktop laufen habe, habe ich den Monitor seither über Displayport. Macht keinen Unterschied. Und er hing mit Sicherheit auch am PC an diversen HDMI Kabeln, da ich ständig wegen den Konsolen hin- und hergestöpselt habe. 

Es ist ein interessantes Phänomen allerdings für mich auch völlig unerheblich, da ich ja aktuell ohnehin eine GForce habe und die Bildqualität auch nicht so pralle ist im Vergleich zu meinem Hauptmonitor.


----------



## Waerter542 (22. Januar 2019)

Hallo Neawoulf,

Der meiner Meinung nach Preis Leistungsmäßig beste Monitor mir 32 Zoll ist der:
MSI Optix AG32CQ-8015 WQHD Monitor Curved 80cm (32") 
https://www.otto.de/p/msi-optix-ag3.../?variationId=681003205#variationId=681003205

Momentan von 700€ auf 450€ reduziert!!!


----------



## Rabowke (22. Januar 2019)

Mir persönlich würde ja schon ein 27" WQHD Monitor mit *OLED* reichen, aber woher nehmen, wenn nicht stehlen?!


----------

